# My new buck broke his back leg:(



## chbohio (Nov 12, 2012)

Had it set at the vet right away.Anyone delt with this?He's only six months old so that should help but still concerned.Your input please


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Only time will tell, but i wouldnt try to put much weight on him until it is healed


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think that it should do well since you went to the vet. But definitely time will tell.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sure your vet did his best and set it as good as it could be.
Again , time will tell. You will need to keep him stalled and not active so he doesn't do more damage , but I'm sure you know that. 
Prayers all heals well. Poor little guy :hug:


----------



## chbohio (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the input folksHe's a grandson of the great Status Quo and I have high hopes for him!Not much quality in full blood boers in northern Ohio but I plan on changing that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said, sorry he was hurt.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a 5 month old doe break her from leg, I used a Pool Noodle to split it myself and you can not tell at all. i know this is not a buck and will not be using her back legs for breeding, but if you keep it on and taken care of he should be fine.

I put my doe in the barn in a smaller area, she did not move around a lot but she did get up enough that I felt better.


----------

